# ephotozine revew:Canon G1x mk3



## Chaitanya (Nov 18, 2017)

https://www.ephotozine.com/article/canon-powershot-g1-x-mark-iii-full-review-31520


----------



## edoorn (Nov 18, 2017)

Had one in my hands last weekend at an event and it’s a really tiny but sturdy package! Looks like a great little camera that easily fits in a pocket. Too bad the aperture is not 2.8 constant


----------

